# Putin amenaza a España por participar en el despliegue de la OTAN para defender a Ucrania



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

Pedro Sánchez y Vladimir Putin.

*AGUSTÍN DE GRADO*

25/01/2022 13:18
ACTUALIZADO: 25/01/2022 16:00


Moscú envía el primer aviso a España por colaborar en el despliegue militar de la OTAN para frenar las ambiciones expansionistas de Rusia en Ucrania. La Embajada rusa ha lanzado en sus redes sociales un mensaje que da munición a los socios de *Pedro Sánchez*, desde Podemos a ERC y Bildu, que exigen que España no participe en la escalada militar.
«Hemos propuesto la desescalada y a cambio recibimos aumento de la presencia militar de la OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia, y, como señalan los expertos, *España se distingue especialmente por su deseo de contribuir*», se lee en el mensaje difundido por la Embajada rusa en nuestro país.




El Gobierno de España se ha comprometido al envío de los *buques Blas de Lezo y Meteoro, una fragata y un cazaminas* al Mar Negro. Todo ello pese a las críticas de Podemos, socios en el Gobierno de coalición. La ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, ha explicado este martes que el Gobierno está en el ‘No a la guerra’ pero que España *«no puede mirar a otro lado»* en la crisis de Ucrania porque tiene que demostrar «solidez y responsabilidad». Argumentos que, según *Pablo Echenique*, son idénticos a los que utilizó Aznar en las Azores para apoyar la intervención de EEUU en Irak.

La amenaza de Rusia sobre Ucrania corre riesgo de convertirse en una de las piedras más importantes que el Gobierno de coalición puede encontrarse en el camino. La alergia de Podemos a los compromisos de España con la OTAN (una «organización terrorista», en palabras del hoy ministro* Alberto Garzón*) y su proximidad a los intereses de Putin aumentan las diferencias con el PSOE a medida que se acerca la posibilidad de un estallido bélico.

El secretario de Estado de la Agenda 2030, *Enrique Santiago*, ha reclamado este martes la necesidad de *«construir un proyecto común de convivencia con Rusia»*. Horas antes, el podemita *Enrique Pisarello*, secretario primero de la Mesa del Congreso, ha añorado la época en que el otrora imperio soviético extendía sus fronteras hasta Berlín.

Pisarello ha colgado en sus redes sociales dos mapas de Europa. El primero, anterior al derribo del Muro de Berlín, cuando la extinta Unión Soviética extendía sus dominios por todos los países de la Europa de Este. El segundo, reflejo de la actualidad, donde la mayoría de esos países sometidos en su día por Moscú han decidido libremente ingresar en el OTAN para garantizar su seguridad.

Los dos mapas están acompañados por el siguiente comentario del dirigente podemita: *«Son décadas ya de expansión de EEUU y la OTAN hacia el Este. * También de participación activa en la formación de milicias neonazis en Ucrania. Ahora anuncian que movilizan 8500 soldados por si hay ‘provocación’ rusa. Para construir la paz hacen falta bomberos, no pirómanos».











Putin amenaza a España por participar en el despliegue de la OTAN para defender a Ucrania


Putin envía el primer aviso a España por colaborar en el despliegue de la OTAN para frenar las ambiciones expansionistas de Rusia en Ucrania.




okdiario.com


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo que esta vez no se esta abusando de debiles follacabras afganos pobres y desarmados.

Si no de un pais que hizo y puede volver a hacer las veces que quiera esto:


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Ene 2022)

Que nos corte el suministro de gas.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

Que nos devuelva el horo afanado con ayuda de la PSOE


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que nos corte el suministro de gas.



Joder,que lo mismo nos envenena a Guapito o a la Yoli.....Dios no lo quiera


----------



## bushiburbujito (25 Ene 2022)

Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos. 

Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros. 

Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.


----------



## Madafaca (25 Ene 2022)

Me veo a Pedro Sánchez llevando a un "catador" para que pruebe la comida y bebida antes de hacerlo él.

210Po


----------



## César Borgia (25 Ene 2022)

Esto lo solucionan los voceros del régimen del viruelo diciendo que Rusia es ejtrema derecha ..............


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (25 Ene 2022)

Jodet


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que nos corte el suministro de gas.



Aqui llega poco gas ruso.

Pero da igual, con que se lo corte a Alemania y otros paises europeos, ya hará que todo el gas licuado de barcos suba de precio y escasee, del que tambien dependemos nosotros.


----------



## Insurrección (25 Ene 2022)

Del “OTAN no, bases fuera” a ser los cobardes de mierda con un ejército de mierda para apoyar al abusón del barrio.

Con esta gentuza da hasta vergüenza ser español.


----------



## pacomaster (25 Ene 2022)

El papelón de Hispanistan está siendo antológico.Pone el culo en pompa y todo el mundo pasando como de la mierda.
Espero que los tanques rusos lleguen hasta Tarifa.


----------



## Tagghino (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## W.Morgan (25 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Aqui llega poco gas ruso.
> 
> Pero da igual, con que se lo corte a Alemania y otros paises europeos, ya hará que todo el gas licuado de barcos suba de precio y escasee, del que tambien dependemos nosotros.



Si, pero eso ya sería problema de toda europa.


----------



## GonX (25 Ene 2022)

balla nó me lu asparava


----------



## Cuncas (25 Ene 2022)

La reina del botox amenazando a España... Si se carga a perro sánchez al menos me plantearé el empezar a respetarle más que a una rata.


----------



## GatoAzul (25 Ene 2022)

Pero como va a amenazar Putin a España si es el lugar favorito donde se esconden los mafiosos rusos que le gobiernan. 
Lo que le duele a Putin es que los pillen y los manden de vuelta a Rusia de dónde nunca debieron de salir.
En Rusia se tiene que cruzar con ellos.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Miedo me da lo que pueda hacer Putin. Porque encima comprendo que no le faltarán ganas, con unos políticos y unos borregos que les votan como los que tiene España (vale, aquí estoy proyectando, a saber cómo piensa Putin).


----------



## Sonny (25 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


>



"como señalan los expertos"

Han estado guasones ahí los ruskis.



BHAN83 dijo:


> Aqui llega poco gas ruso.
> 
> Pero da igual, con que se lo corte a Alemania y otros paises europeos, ya hará que todo el gas licuado de barcos suba de precio y escasee, del que tambien dependemos nosotros.



Además, los rusos siempre pueden dar un toque a Argelia. Rusia y Argelia son estrechos aliados. 
No queda tanto invierno pero igual sí interesa ir aclimatándose a las duchas de agua fría.


----------



## tikonenko (25 Ene 2022)

Con los rusos hemos topado, vayamos despidiéndonos del barco...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Ene 2022)

ya sabe sus objetivos putin,moncloa,palacio de congresos,ministerios,senado,zarzuela y el falcon,creo que la mayoría de españoles no queremos una guerra con nadie y menos organizada por la criminal otan


----------



## pasapiseroverde (25 Ene 2022)

Veo a la Blas de Lezo haciendo seguimiento a cientos de objetivos con su radar Aegis y comiéndose el primer misil hipersónico del siglo XXI. Espero que todo se relaje por nuestro bien.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



yo opto por hundir el Blas de Lezo.
y que la Otan se retirara.

quiero que España toque fondo ya de una puta vez. 

ME NVTRIRIA


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (25 Ene 2022)

Tú espérate que al final acabaremos siendo los únicos gilipollas que acaben pillando en esta historia.
Una supuesta guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania en la que las únicas bajas fueran de españoles, vamos ya es que sería acojonante.


----------



## Gusman (25 Ene 2022)

Porfa putin envenena al psicopata de Sanchez, Gracias.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Ene 2022)

"notícia" del panfleto de Inda, sigan circulando.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Tú espérate que al final acabaremos siendo los únicos gilipollas que acaben pillando en esta historia.
> Una supuesta guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania en la que las únicas bajas fueran de españoles, vamos ya es que sería acojonante.



Dejaría en bragas lo del cabo muerto en el Líbano por parte del ejército de Israel. A pesar de eso, la mayoría no pediría la cabeza de Sánchez.


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Ene 2022)

Tras su preparado maletín cartelera de Presidente del Gobierno, por si tuviera que salir pitando, Sanchez ataviado con su camisa rosa de guerra para desmoralizar al enemigo machista, coordina con gesto viriĺ y adusto la disuasión de la Blas de Lezo contra una potencia nuclear como Rusia.
Preguntando si está el Falcon a punto, por si se lía y hay que ponerse a salvo, o si Biden se dignara a llamarlo a consultas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que nos corte el suministro de gas.



A nosotros apenas nos afectaría* en un principio*, casi todo lo que tenemos lo recibimos de Argelia.

El tema es que parte de lo que recibimos lo recibimos en barco y montones de países empezarían a comprarlo a mayor precio y ahí sí que igual tenemos un problema.


----------



## Recio (25 Ene 2022)

Rusia nos la tiene jurada desde que Rajoy se sató a la torera el acuerdo que tenía firmado con Rusia que consistía en que sus barcos podían repostar combustible en Ceuta.
Cuando un barco ruso se dirigía hacia Siria através del estrecho y fue a cargar combustible el gobierno esoañol le denegó el permiso de entrar en puerto.
Putin dijo que no pasaba nada, que no era tan grave, pero desde entonces empezó apoyar el separatismo catalán y a todos los partidos antiespañoles


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ene 2022)

Es que da hasta vergüenza ser español.
Ya es difícil ser más rastrero, lacayo y lameculos que los gobernantes de este puto país.
Con quien se creen que están jugando, con Burkina Faso, Etiopía o que, pero que se creen que es Rusia, una monarquía cocotera como está?.


----------



## Picard (25 Ene 2022)

Igual esto estaba preparado desde el principio y la famosa portada de Time quiere decir literalmente que nos van a borrar del mapa.


----------



## Roberto Malone (25 Ene 2022)

@dabuti , te acuerdas cuando dabas vivas a Biden. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos!.

Ya en aquella época dijimos por activa y por pasiva que Bidet era un halcón.

Supongo que tu retraso no te da para ver nada de esto. Tú como @xicomalo, solo decís lo que os ordenan desde el partido.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez y Vladimir Putin.
> 
> *AGUSTÍN DE GRADO*
> 
> ...





¡Qué bien! Haciendo amigos por el mundo...


----------



## SIEN (25 Ene 2022)

*Putin amenaza a España....*


No hay problema, nuestro eficaz y competente gobierno recurrirá de inmediato a la Ley de Memoria Histórica y Putin hasta nos acogerá bajo su manto protector y exigirá que Podemos y Pesoe hagan de intermediarios en la venta de gas a Alemania y cobre comisiones por ello.


----------



## el segador (25 Ene 2022)

El Sepulturero desean comer la polla del Biden y esté pasando de el como de lamierda. ¿Será por qué no quiere que se le relacione con un gobierno formado por la ultraizquierda bolivariana y castrista??


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> *Putin amenaza a España....*
> 
> 
> No hay problema, nuestro eficaz y competente gobierno recurrirá de inmediato a la Ley de Memoria Histórica y Putin hasta nos acogerá bajo su manto protector y exigirá que Podemos y Pesoe hagan de intermediarios en la venta de gas a Alemania y cobre comisiones por ello.
> ...



El PSOE ya tiene experiencia en eso


----------



## Triyuga (25 Ene 2022)

misil hipersónico - Moncloa


----------



## Kluster (25 Ene 2022)

Da mucha vergüenza este gobierno de traidores, lameculos y retrasados mentales.


----------



## juanelo (25 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Putin no tiene cojones a tocarnos un pelo, deja de escuchar a la maricona de Pedro Baños. Una cosa es financiar a Podemos, Vox y cuentas automatizadas en twitter viralizando noticias de RT y Sputnik sobre Cataluña en los días más calientes, como hicieron con las elecciones USA o el Brexit y otra pasar a acciones como comentas. Te recuerdo que en Georgia unas docenas de soldados y un par de aviones que habian recibido unos tutoriales de la OTAN, dejaron en el rídiculo más espantoso al ejercito Ruso.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ene 2022)

juanelo dijo:


> Putin no tiene cojones a tocarnos un pelo, deja de escuchar a la maricona de Pedro Baños. Una cosa es financiar a Podemos, Vox y cuentas automatizadas en twitter viralizando noticias de RT y Sputnik sobre Cataluña en los días más calientes, como hicieron con las elecciones USA o el Brexit y otra pasar a acciones como comentas. Te recuerdo que en Georgia unas docenas de soldados y un par de aviones que habian recibido unos tutoriales de la OTAN, dejaron en el rídiculo más espantoso al ejercito Ruso.


----------



## Boker (25 Ene 2022)

El bufón de Sánchez se apresura a mandar fragata y ofrecer aviones para ver si le mandan una invi.

Se hace un auto reportaje demencial teléfono en mano como si estuviera dirigiendo los designios del planeta 
Pero pasan de él y no le invitan a la war room party 

Y lo peor de todo: es capaz de montar todo este show para conseguir protagonismo y salir en la foto 
PERO NO MUEVE NI UN DEDO PARA DEFENDER A NUESTRO PAÍS ANTE LAS CONSTANTES PROVOCACIONES Y ABUSOS DE MARRUECOS


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Demos gracias a Pedro.


----------



## Teofrasto (25 Ene 2022)

Somos un país lamentable que tiene a un bufón de presidente. Un trilero, un traidor, un psicópata narcisista y egocéntrico


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



¿Somos los únicos tontos útiles? Me pregunto si algún otro país europeo de la OTAN excepto los grandes (Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia, Italia) está en la misma situación que nosotros siendo "obligados" a llevar alguna fragata que otra, y por tanto con riesgo de ser hundida.
No he tenido mucho tiempo estos días para informarme en el foro, gracias.
A todo esto, VOX en esto ha metido la pata hasta el fondo, más que nada porque da su apoyo a Ucrania según aseguró ayer Jorge Buxadé.


----------



## ANS² (25 Ene 2022)

pepazo nuclear en Madrid y se acaba la historia, EEUU y la OTAN se hacen los longuis y dicen que no había que ponerse tan agresivo e ya


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez y Vladimir Putin.
> 
> *AGUSTÍN DE GRADO*
> 
> ...



Traduzco, cuando se pase toda esta pantomima y los grandes lleguemos a un acuerdo, os voy a dar una de ostias que no vais a saber ni de donde os vienen


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (25 Ene 2022)

Dios no quiera que le echen polonio en el Colacao a Sanchinflas


----------



## SoloLeo (25 Ene 2022)

Un zambombazo en el congreso de los diputados, un día de esos que reparten donuts y hay llenazo, y acto seguido ya puede presentarse a las elecciones, que tendría posibilidades. La madre que nos parió, casi se hace desear algo así.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Ene 2022)

Si el embajador nos lee, que tenga en cuenta una cosa. No es España la que "se distingue especialmente por su deseo de contribuir". Es el subnormal que nos desgobierna, que no es en absoluto, ni remotamente siquiera, lo mismo. Y en todo caso, como mucho, una parte de la población manipulada por los medios que ese subnormal y su aparato subvenciona y controla. Hay españoles dignos, muchos, muy probablemente la inmensa mayoría, que no desean ningún tipo de conflicto con Rusia ni con ningún otro país.


----------



## Sonico (25 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez y Vladimir Putin.
> 
> *AGUSTÍN DE GRADO*
> 
> ...



Estos rusos no saben con quien se meten.


----------



## Roberto Malone (25 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> El bufón de Sánchez se apresura a mandar fragata y ofrecer aviones para ver si le mandan una invi.
> 
> Se hace un auto reportaje demencial teléfono en mano como si estuviera dirigiendo los designios del planeta
> Pero pasan de él y no le invitan a la war room party
> ...



Perfecto resumen.

Después de este lameculeo, su prestigio internacional ya debe ir por el subsuelo.

Pero en su cabeza seguro que piensa que es un estadista como la copa de un pino y que Bidet está pensando en él para dirigir el contraataque Otánico. Es un meme andante.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (25 Ene 2022)

Es una vergüenza histórica. una humillación como no hay igual de este desgobierno traidor y satanico 

¡Sí levantará la cabeza el medio hombre con más cojones qye Medio país junto, y viera su nombre junto al enemigo del país, mataba a todos estos hijos de puta!


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

Error táctico de Putin. Si hay algo que nos une a los españoles es un enemigo exterior. Con lo fácil que era hacer como Biden con Sanchijuelo: ¿Quién es este señor? Dadle 5 dólares o algo pero que se vaya.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si el embajador nos lee, que tenga en cuenta una cosa. No es España la que "se distingue especialmente por su deseo de contribuir". Es el subnormal que nos desgobierna, que no es en absoluto, ni remotamente siquiera, lo mismo. Y en todo caso, como mucho, una parte de la población manipulada por los medios que ese subnormal y su aparato subvenciona y controla. Hay españoles dignos, muchos, muy probablemente la inmensa mayoría, que no desean ningún tipo de conflicto con Rusia ni con ningún otro país.



¿Que no es lo mismo? Al PESOE, a podemos y a sus comparsas progre-separratas los ha votado el 50% de la población.

Si, en España la mitad de la población es retrasada, envidiosa y con un ci de 70.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Que no es lo mismo? Al PESOE, a podemos y a sus comparsas progre-separratas los ha votado el 50% de la población.
> 
> Si, en España la mitad de la población es retrasada, envidiosa y con un ci de 70.



Si esto fuera una democracia, podríamos decir que es lo mismo, pero lo siento, no. A este no le ha votado nadie: han votado a una idea vaga en forma de siglas que han asimilado a los colores de una camiseta de un equipo de fútbol. A caminar se aprende andando y en España todavía no hemos dado ni siquiera el primer paso.


----------



## Mr. Frost (25 Ene 2022)

Los follarusos del foro aprueban esto:


----------



## Blas el Empalador (25 Ene 2022)

Alguien tenía que explicarlo, y como de costumbre lo han hecho los de "El Mundo Today":









El CIS da la victoria al PSOE en una guerra contra Rusia


La última encuesta del Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas (CIS) difundida esta mañana atribuye una rotunda victoria del Partido Socialista en una hipotética guerra contra Rusia provocada por el…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Ene 2022)

Recio dijo:


> Rusia nos la tiene jurada desde que Rajoy se sató a la torera el acuerdo que tenía firmado con Rusia que consistía en que sus barcos podían repostar combustible en Ceuta.
> Cuando un barco ruso se dirigía hacia Siria através del estrecho y fue a cargar combustible el gobierno esoañol le denegó el permiso de entrar en puerto.
> Putin dijo que no pasaba nada, que no era tan grave, pero desde entonces empezó apoyar el separatismo catalán y a todos los partidos antiespañoles



La Raja esa de la derechita cobarde valiente mierda el M punto chorizo ese, ya ves se lo dice a los rusos, los de Ceuta no se lo creian perdieron bastante pasta con las compras que les hacian cuando atracaban y se lo mandaron los piratas de gibraltar y aqui estos mierdas que si Putin, se van a acordar estos cuando Argelia empiece la fiesta con su vecino.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Ene 2022)

Observo dificultades del op para comprender el significado literal o penal de amenazas.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Ene 2022)

El barco lo pone el socialismo global.

Venga ya tienes un blanco al que atacar y además si lo haces, obligas a los demás a entrar en guerra.

Por si no queda claro a quien lamemos el culo.

Es flipante.


----------



## MICROLITO (25 Ene 2022)

lA PVTA GUERRA VENDRA,.. DEJAD DE CULPAR A LOS DEMAS,.. ES EL PEK OIL ...de mientras los comegusanos comprando coches a pilas,.. AJAJA.


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ene 2022)

creo que el blas de lezo le han encomendado el papel de "falsa bandera" ...es un target de libroo


----------



## dinio amol (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando empiece el fregado se vengará dando vía libre a los iraníes y los talibanes entrando por el sur.


----------



## mikiflush (26 Ene 2022)

¿amenaza?
Será en tu imaginación. Solo veo que se ríen de nosotros.


----------



## dac1 (26 Ene 2022)

pacomaster dijo:


> El papelón de Hispanistan está siendo antológico.Pone el culo en pompa y todo el mundo pasando como de la mierda.
> Espero que los tanques rusos lleguen hasta Tarifa.



Nooo hasta gibraltar


----------



## dac1 (26 Ene 2022)

tikonenko dijo:


> Con los rusos hemos topado, vayamos despidiéndonos del barco...



Puessss...no lo digas muy alto


----------



## juanrey213 (26 Ene 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que nos corte el suministro de gas.



Aquí solo llega gas de Argelia y ahora solo por barco ya que el gaseoducto que pasaba por Marruecos nos los han cortado, a Alemania si que se lo van a cortar eso determinara mucho las negociaciones.


----------



## ashe (26 Ene 2022)

Curiosamente muchos países extranjeros critican la España que en cierta forma contribuyeron a crear cuyas consecuencias las vemos todos los días

La muerte de Carrero Blanco, el sistema instaurado por henry kissinger y willy brand, etc

Y todo legitimado por las urnas, para que digan que la democracia da prosperidad y tal... bueno pues los hechos han demostrado que es exactamente lo contrario, así como demostrar porque a veces es mejor una guerra civil que tragar con lo que no se debe, y esta vez sin la compasión de Franco para una vez purgada toda la chusma, gitanos, moros, progres, etc para instaurar un régimen a lo starship troopers que haría que los tipejos nunca pudiese tocar poder siendo la rata chepuda o la cajera del super los mejores ejemplos del sistema


----------



## skan (26 Ene 2022)

Es un hipócrita, dice querer paz a la vez que invade Ucrania


----------



## teleco (26 Ene 2022)

A la Blas de Lezo se la van a follar bien por el culo como haya guerra. Su radar AEGIS detectara como le viene el pollón.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Ene 2022)

Por qué EEUU tiene tanto miedo a Rusia si gasta como 10 veces más al año en armamento y ejército...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Curiosamente muchos países extranjeros critican la España que en cierta forma contribuyeron a crear cuyas consecuencias las vemos todos los días
> 
> La muerte de Carrero Blanco, el sistema instaurado por henry kissinger y willy brand, etc
> 
> Y todo legitimado por las urnas, para que digan que la democracia da prosperidad y tal... bueno pues los hechos han demostrado que es exactamente lo contrario, así como demostrar porque a veces es mejor una guerra civil que tragar con lo que no se debe, y esta vez sin la compasión de Franco para una vez purgada toda la chusma, gitanos, moros, progres, etc para instaurar un régimen a lo starship troopers que haría que los tipejos nunca pudiese tocar poder siendo la rata chepuda o la cajera del super los mejores ejemplos del sistema



Te repites más que el ajo, subnormal.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Ene 2022)

Putin, gasta con nosotros aunque sea sólo una docena de Topol (M).

Que sea rápido, acaba con nuestro sufrimiento, nuestra verguenza y nuestra miseria para siempre.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

Es una oportunidad de oro de REDUCIR MOSKAU A POLVO LUNAR. Y mandaros detras a todos los niños rata chupapollas naranjas desintegrados en estiercol


----------



## Gotthard (26 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Joder,que lo mismo nos envenena a Guapito o a la Yoli.....Dios no lo quiera



Polonio sano pa Fraudez y Chulisima como represalia rusa ¿Que cojones estamos haciendo que no enviamos al puto Mar Negro todo lo que tenemos, hasta la cabra de la Legión? ¿Y para que se lleven a Echenique a Siberia que hay que hacerles?


----------



## Gotthard (26 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Deberian sacar a los mas de 300 marineros que van para alla a jugarsela para NADA y sustituirlos por diputados y altos cargos socialistas, ya que son los que estan pegando patadas al avispero. 

Perdemos una fragata, un patrullero de altura y un dragaminas, pero oye, ganamos en tranquilidad para al menos una generación.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo,...



Para eso la mandan. El Mar Negro es un charco rodeado de pescadores en el que un buque de guerra de más de 500 toneladas no es más que carnaza inútil esperando ser devorada por gaviotas.

Eso, o que la hundan los usanos en otra de sus false flag. ¿Para qué usar un barco suyo si se lo da sanchinflas?.

Los marineros de ambos cascarones podrán morir en cualquier instante sin ser conscientes del peligro inminente una vez crucen el Bósforo.

Si han de encomendarse a la Virgen del Carmen, que lo hagan antes de cruzarlo por que les va a hacer falta de verdad.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Ene 2022)

Yo que los marineros del barco me amotinaba y ponía rumbo a las Maldivas.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Ene 2022)

El argumento de que no se puede ir mas hacia el este carece de sentido.

¿Tenemos culpa de que la URSS se fuera a la mierda? Es normal que cuando los commies Paco se fueron Rusia se despedazara, logicamente todos los pueblos oprimidos se independizaron y se unieron a lo que fuese antiruso, que esperaban.


----------



## racional (26 Ene 2022)

En la quinta columna han explicado muy bien lo de ucrania.


----------



## Bye Felicia (26 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver... Donde coño pone que Putin a amenazado a España? DONDE?


----------



## pacomaster (26 Ene 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Nooo hasta gibraltar



Déjame los monos tranquilos y no hablo de los llanitos.


----------



## Akira. (26 Ene 2022)

Un buen misilazo en el congreso con todos dentro y se acabaron los problemas de España, del BCE de toda Europa y de Rusia. Todos ganamos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Ene 2022)

Gente de FFAA me ha dicho que han amenazado a Sanchez con mandar moronegrada por Marruecos si no hacemos de tontos útiles, y por eso han mandado las corbetas.

Los rusos saben qué es lo que se cuece en España perfectamente y saben que es fácil dividir a la opinión pública, así como en el ejército dejan hacer a Sánchez hasta ciertos límites.

Entre ejercito ruso y ejército español hay contactos y no creo que la cosa vaya a más. Rusia conoce a Sánchez y la facción otánica del PSOE, pero sabe que eso no es España y ni siquiera el ejército español.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (26 Ene 2022)

A Guapito no hace falta que nadie le amenace con nada......mandará todas las tropas que pueda,para comerle la polla a Biden y así con suerte el Viejo verde le llame un día o le salude en un pasillo.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez y Vladimir Putin.
> 
> *AGUSTÍN DE GRADO*
> 
> ...



No puede ser...
Pero si todo el mundo en este foro sabe q España, al igual q Rusia, son países comunistas.
Como es posible q estén enfrentados en esta situación?? vamos q algún sabio nos ilumine.


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Ene 2022)

La embajada rusa en España hace tiempo que tendría que estar cerrada por ser un centro de generación de propaganda antiespañola y también por dedicarse a expedir pasaportes falsos para facilitar el tráfico de seres humanos.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919707



Tiene gracia la foto de Aznar del fondo.


----------



## ElMayoL (26 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Me daría pena las vidas que quitaría y no deseo mal a nadie, pero nutrir, me nutriría.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (26 Ene 2022)

*Marruecos deja de reconocer las fronteras de Ceuta y Melilla* 



> Es la gota malaya que, puntual cada semana, Marruecos hace caer sobre España prolongando una crisis que ha cumplido ya trece meses. La última cayó el lunes por la noche y consiste en reiterar la reivindicación marroquí sobre Ceuta y Melilla. Abdellatif Hammouchi, el director de la Seguridad Nacional, remitió una nota a las comisarías de policía marroquíes instaladas en las fronteras terrestres de las ciudades autónomas para ordenarles suprimir la palabra “frontera” de su denominación. Tras la instrucción del máximo jefe policial marroquí, las comisarías se llamarán 'Bab Ceuta' y 'Bab Melilla' -bab significa puerta en árabe- pero omitiendo que están situadas en la divisoria con España.











La policía de Marruecos ya no reconoce las fronteras de Ceuta y Melilla


Rabat ordena que las comisarias situadas a las puertas de ambas ciudades cambien de nombre y eliminen la palabra "frontera" para omitir que están entrando en España




www.elconfidencial.com





Lo mejor cuando no quieres que se te pregunte inoportunamente acerca de problemas reales en el Sur, es llamar la atención por el Norte creando problemas ficticios para distraer a la opinión pública.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ene 2022)

Es una puta risa.

La zoe y Rusia antes aliados ahora a la gresca.

Disfrutando como un cabrón viendo el espectáculo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> pepazo nuclear en Madrid y se acaba la historia, EEUU y la OTAN se hacen los longuis y dicen que no había que ponerse tan agresivo e ya



Asi de rapido y así de facil.


----------



## Nothing (26 Ene 2022)

Sánchez sabía que iban a pasar de él y era previsible que Rusia dijera "algo" sobre la "voluntariosidad" de España. Y como consecuencia de que Rusia haya dicho algo, se va a montar la de Dios dentro España, que es lo que quiere Rusia. Han encendido la chispa del "no a la guerra", cosa por otra parte conveniente para los intereses de Sánchez, que no se hable de los otros desmanes del gobierno, económicos y pandémicos. Se inventan un problema potencialmente mucho más gordo para tapar dos, ya de por si, problemones

Este humilde análisis a toro pasado cualquiera puede hacerlo. Tiene pinta de correcto y todo. Pues si cualquier mindundi lo puede ver ahora y lo difícil era verlo hace un mes, ¿ que otras putadas nos tienen preparadas, visto lo bien que preveen si se trata de joder al pueblo ?. Para eso les pagamos una millonada, para que nos jodan


----------



## Nothing (26 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Recuerdo que esta vez no se esta abusando de debiles follacabras afganos pobres y desarmados.
> 
> Si no de un pais que hizo y puede volver a hacer las veces que quiera esto:



Los débiles somos nosotros


----------



## Debunker (26 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919707




Es tan de película mala que cada vez que veo esa foto, pantomina ridícula, me siento humillada como española, !qué verguenza de presidente¡ encima el hdp se pone esa camisa que parece de un país bananero sudaca, es insufrible


----------



## piensaflexible (26 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.
> 
> Lo de mandarnos un pepino grande (no nuclear) a alguna ciudad española, lo veo más improbable pero, si lo hicieran, no creo que la OTAN quisiera empezar la III Guerra Mundial por nosotros.
> 
> Me temo que somos los tontos útiles de esta película, y nos vamos a llevar alguna galleta.



Eso siempre y ya pasó con el 11 m parece que nos gusta pagar los platos rotos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ene 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> No puede ser...
> Pero si todo el mundo en este foro sabe q España, al igual q Rusia, son países comunistas.
> Como es posible q estén enfrentados en esta situación?? vamos q algún sabio nos ilumine.



Vas a cortocircuitar a los CM del otanfato que tenemos infiltrados en este foro…


----------



## eltonelero (26 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Imaginad que Rusia se la saca y la pone encima de la mesa, y nos hunde de un pepinazo el Blas de Lezo, dando una señal de, dejémonos de tonterías. Después la OTAN, para evitar escalar el conflicto, se echa para atrás y nos quedamos ahí con cara de tontos.




Ni te quepa duda de que si la primera ostia se la lleva España estaría totalmente calculado ya que tanto Rusia como EE.UU/U.E saben que sería una pieza de peón que no afecta al orgullo de la OTAN.

En cambio tirar abajo algo de Francia, Reino Unido, Alemania o incluso Italia significaría una escalada.


----------



## bushiburbujito (26 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ni te quepa duda de que si la primera ostia se la lleva España estaría totalmente calculado ya que tanto Rusia como EE.UU/U.E saben que sería una pieza de peón que no afecta al orgullo de la OTAN.
> 
> En cambio tirar abajo algo de Francia, Reino Unido, Alemania o incluso Italia significaría una escalada.



Tiene sentido y es compatible con el desdén de Baiden y los agravios hacia Pedro Sanchez de los últimos días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Habrá que decirle a Putin que a ese sucnormal no le vota ni el 30% de los españoles. Que los bombardee a ellos.


----------

